# 08 25rss, Just Picked It Up This Weekend



## Family Truckster (Jul 27, 2009)

New to the TT world. Very excited to get the family out. We live in the Denver area so we've got great spots right in our backyard.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Howdy and congrats on your new camper!


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome.







Lots of good information here. We love our 25RSS. Have fun and be safe


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Howdy fellow 25rss Outbacker! You're gonna LOVE your travel trailer!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Fire Chief 2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the world of "outbackers" I live close so come on by and see the modifications I have done all of which I learned about from this forum.
Dad


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com glad to have you aboard and congrats on your 25rss.

Kos


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the site!!


----------



## RI-23rs (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome! There are alot of great people on this site with awesome ideas. Enjoy.


----------



## Mike brady (Jun 5, 2009)

congrats on the new trailer. I just picked up the same year and model in california two months ago.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome and I wish you many happy times in your new Outback!

Michele


----------

